# QP Designs - Violator RTA



## CJB85 (23/11/20)

28mm, dual coil.
The QP Instagram account described the airflow as “a lot like the Fatality, but smoother”. So I guess this will be for those who like it with plenty of air. Looks good though.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## CashKat88 (24/11/20)

Looks great, I'm waiting on pics of the deck though

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CJB85 (24/11/20)

CashKat88 said:


> Looks great, I'm waiting on pics of the deck though


Same, they have been teasing for weeks. This one will be purely for eye candy though, if it is similar to the Fatality it is going to be too airy for me.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## M.Adhir (24/11/20)

Dunno why that airflow reminds me of grandma's doilies on the furniture

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 7


----------



## CJB85 (24/11/20)

M.Adhir said:


> Dunno why that airflow reminds me of grandma's doilies on the furniture


Hahaha, when the design team is told to do something innovative, but they have run out of ideas 6 months ago!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## CJB85 (26/11/20)

Ahhh crap... this looks so nice!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## Munro31 (4/12/20)

Funny, nobody mentions the name! I for one will not be putting these lips on a violator, sies man!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## CMMACKEM (4/12/20)

CJB85 said:


> 28mm, dual coil.
> The QP Instagram account described the airflow as “a lot like the Fatality, but smoother”. So I guess this will be for those who like it with plenty of air. Looks good though.
> 
> View attachment 214656
> View attachment 214657



Oh ffs, 28mm...really!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## JVR1987 (8/12/20)

Any reviews on this yet. Looks tempting.


----------



## LeislB (8/12/20)

That's all I've found.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (22/12/20)

OK let's look for a 4mm Coil... @KZOR told me to use a single 4mm coil!



Biggest I could find was a 3mm White Collar Alien so that's the one!





A huge tank with tons of airflow and really good flavour!

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## KZOR (22/12/20)

Rob Fisher said:


> A huge tank with tons of airflow and really good flavour!



Open up the base again, lift up your cotton ends and slide out that airflow condenser you have in and replace it with the diamond mesh for the single coil. 
And close the airflow down halfway.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (22/12/20)

KZOR said:


> Open up the base again, lift up your cotton ends and slide out that airflow condenser you have in and replace it with the diamond mesh for the single coil.
> And close the airflow down halfway.



Roger that @KZOR! Thanks!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (22/12/20)

KZOR said:


> Open up the base again, lift up your cotton ends and slide out that airflow condenser you have in and replace it with the diamond mesh for the single coil.
> And close the airflow down halfway.



Yes much better! Thanks @KZOR! Bazinga!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## ASHBUNNY (22/12/20)

JVR1987 said:


> Any reviews on this yet. Looks tempting.


Someone I know says the new QP is not as good as their others... But I guess it all comes down to preference. Personally I am 100% happy with my QP FATALITY M25.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

